# Cerclage with twins



## twinmomma

So... I'm 18 weeks pregnant tomorrow, had a cerclage placed on Tuesday. My cervix was measuring 1.5cm. The Dr said that the surgery went well and its a good thing we did it because my cervix was soft. What the heck does that mean anyway? Is it going to get more soft? I'm on bed rest for the rest of my pregnancy now. I'm also on progesterone shots.

Anyway, I'm looking for twin mommies that have been in a similar situation. I'm so scared and worried all the time. I hope this works. Anyone have any success? I feel like all hope is lost and these babies are going to come early. Any chance I'll carry them to a decent term? I just hate all of this unknown, its making me nuts! I keep reading that nothing has been proven to work with twin pregnancies, thats scary!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun - fret not my sweet, I have been in exactly the same situation as you and had a cerclage placed at 12wks in my twin pregnancy. My second child was born prem at 24wks due to an incompetent cervix, so I was terrified when I discovered I was carrying twins :(

Anyhoo, stitch worked and I got to my section date at 38wks and delivered very big boys (see ticker) :). My cervix was very soft at 12wks when the doc placed the stitch, the worst she had ever seen. Basically a cervix should be firm like the tip of a nose early on in pregnancy, it only usually softens in preperation for labour, usually at 32plus wks. Mine had absolutely no tone at all and would easily admit a large speculum during the surgery :( I really thought I wouldn't make it past 24wks, but I did and my cervix only funneled (opened at the top - normal in ladies with IC) at 25wks and remained that way until delivery. Yours might do the same, but it is the reason for placing the stitch, and the stitch will prevent it from opening any further.

Stitches work very well if placed before any dilation/funneling has taken place hun. So long as it is there, and you have a decent length of closed cervix below it, you have every chance of going to term with these babies. I am proof positive that a stitch can and does work, and in my case held in over 16Ibs of baby - consultant even now can't believe how crappy my cervix looked, but took that huge strain regardless!

Feel free to PM me if you need anything, I know how scary IC is, especially when you're carrying two. Don't give up hope tho, and rest as much as is humanely possible. After the stitch I had constant aching, pressure and BH contractions, but they never amounted to anything, they did however force me to stay off my feet and only move around for 10mins at a time. I also drank plenty of water - atleast a glass per hour ;)

Having twins and a stitch can really throw up all kinds of scary pregnancy symptoms hun, but for me these were essentially harmless (except of course for making me a nervous wreck lol). I'm a great resource for all things stitch/twin/IC related, so use my experience to help get you through :hugs:

Take care, and you know where I am hun xxx


----------



## bek74

I had a stitch put in at 23wks due to my cervix funneling open and I only had 1.5cm as well.
However my waters broke at 28wks and I had my babies. Both are fantastic with no health issues.
I suggest stay on strict bed rest only getting up for toilet stops. My Dr had me on stool softeners daily so I wouldn't strain going to the toilet.
All the best...


----------



## Veka

Hi, 
After my last list on June I thought it would be hard to try IVF again. But I did it and now Im pregnant with twins. I'm 7 weeks pregnant and I'm so scared. My family keeps telling me to have bed rest by OB says that everything is fine. I don't really know what to do. This is my third try via IVF. My last lost my Diego with 20 weeks. It was just devastated. I can't go through that again. I even change OB. Now seem dr Kierce in Wayne Nj. Hopefully this is my time.


----------



## Babyduo

I'm 20 weeks and my cervix is a little short (2.7 last check) I was put on progesterone supp and I have a repeat check on wed. I'm hoping it has not decreased at all.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Babyduo, did they mention the possibility of a cerclage to you hun? Xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Veka, do your docs plan to do a stitch at around 12wks? I had one with the twins and made it to 38wks xx


----------



## amjon

Veka said:


> Hi,
> After my last list on June I thought it would be hard to try IVF again. But I did it and now Im pregnant with twins. I'm 7 weeks pregnant and I'm so scared. My family keeps telling me to have bed rest by OB says that everything is fine. I don't really know what to do. This is my third try via IVF. My last lost my Diego with 20 weeks. It was just devastated. I can't go through that again. I even change OB. Now seem dr Kierce in Wayne Nj. Hopefully this is my time.

If they haven't told you to, then I would go on bed rest. You'd go crazy doing it the entire pregnancy. Are you being monitored by a high risk doctor? My MFM mentioned keeping an eye on my cervix (though mine didn't want to open to let my daughter out at 27 weeks, so don't think I'm at increased risk for IC) and placing a cerclage and bed rest if it's needed. I may also be put on bed rest at 20 weeks for blood flow. Good luck!


----------



## Babyduo

lizziedripping said:


> Hey Babyduo, did they mention the possibility of a cerclage to you hun? Xx

Only in an emergency situation. He said it isn't recommended for preventative cases (no history) in twin pregnancies.


----------

